# 2.5L Ticking while at idle



## ZzEwokzzZ (Dec 27, 2011)

This question may have been asked before but I can't find it in the forums.

I just bought a 2008 Jetta S with 66,000 miles. Once the car is at operating temp, it has a ticking noise from the engine at idle. It sounds like valve noise but I'm not sure.
I've read that the 2.5L is a little on the noisy side and I may just have some buyer's remorse.

Any help would be great since this is my first VW in 15 years and I really love this car so far!

btw, my first VW was a 1974 VW Super Beetle, Sun Bug Edition


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

the injectors do make a similar ticking to valve noise.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not to worry, my car was purchased with 2 miles, and it currently has +64000 and it has always done it. its normal.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here. Mine has always had a distinctive ticking from the valve train since day 1. Not exactly a quiet motor.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Likewise.
I haven't owned a single VW without valvetrain clatter in the last 10 years..
The 2.5l just seems to be one of the noisiest.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now that the "issue" has been addressed, mod it!


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> now that the "issue" has been addressed, mod it!


Like he said, haha add a CAI, Headers, and Cat-back. You will never hear the ticking again


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

my '08 2.5L Rabbit has always had the same ticking, currently at 75K miles dating back to 35K miles. i don't have an '09+ model, but even my '06 GLI has a very distinct ticking sound from the engine and i've owned it since 20K miles in '07. it's normal. and realistically it's only loud enough to hear it, why would you have buyers remorse over something so small???


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

My '05 engine did that, and now my '08 engine does it too. It is the nature of the beast and nothing to me to be worried about.....


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Think these ticks are noticeable? Ought to listen to one of the old 30v V6s :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaguars and Land Rovers leak oil, VWs have ticking noises.......LOL


----------



## ZzEwokzzZ (Dec 27, 2011)

LampyB said:


> my '08 2.5L Rabbit has always had the same ticking, currently at 75K miles dating back to 35K miles. i don't have an '09+ model, but even my '06 GLI has a very distinct ticking sound from the engine and i've owned it since 20K miles in '07. it's normal. and realistically it's only loud enough to hear it, why would you have buyers remorse over something so small???


It's less buyer's remorse and more like I don't want a car payment. HAHA

I had my last car for 7 years and 3 of those was without a car payment. I think I'm just nit-picking everything. But it seems like the tick is just part of the Volkswagen and now it's time to get used to the 6-speed auto tranny. It shifts a little different than my old Toyota (not that it's a bad thing!).


----------



## Chino122z (Oct 26, 2021)

i’m having the same issues but i think mine might be lifters any help? this is an old tread lol


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Chino122z said:


> i’m having the same issues but i think mine might be lifters any help? this is an old tread lol


The hydraulic lifters require clean quality oil. Regular change intervals with VW spec oil keep them happy. I guess I'm one of the rare ones with the 2.5 engine that is actually very quiet. It has 153K miles on it and burns no oil. Granted, I have the stock air cleaner/beauty cover for the engine with muffles the sound, but all I do is change the oil and filter @ 5K mile intervals. 
The only time the engine gets loud is over 4500 rpm's when it screams like a wild cat which is a sound unique to the 5-cylinder engine. Love it!!!!!


----------



## Chino122z (Oct 26, 2021)

Boomer Guy said:


> The hydraulic lifters require clean quality oil. Regular change intervals with VW spec oil keep them happy. I guess I'm one of the rare ones with the 2.5 engine that is actually very quiet. It has 153K miles on it and burns no oil. Granted, I have the stock air cleaner/beauty cover for the engine with muffles the sound, but all I do is change the oil and filter @ 5K mile intervals.
> The only time the engine gets loud is over 4500 rpm's when it screams like a wild cat which is a sound unique to the 5-cylinder engine. Love it!!!!!


well i’m doing those exact things so i don’t know what to do next what oil would you recommend???


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Chino122z said:


> well i’m doing those exact things so i don’t know what to do next what oil would you recommend???


You can buy *Castrol** Edge Platinum – **Euro Car - 5W-40 **(VW 502 00 Spec)* at Walmart in 5-quart jugs. The engine takes exactly 6.25 quarts with a filter change. As long as the VW 502 00 Spec is listed on the label on the back of the jug, you can use any brand. I've tried this, *Mobil1* and *Amsoil* in the same viscosity and spec, but I think the real issue is to change it at 5K mile intervals. These are all full synthetic oils. 
I buy the *Mann HU719/6X* oil filter in bulk from Amazon at a lower price than off the shelf. 
I really wouldn't worry about the ticking sound from the engine as long as it doesn't get louder. Tight valves will hurt the engine worse than loose valves. 
In the Mark 5 series which ran from 2006-2009, the first two years had issues with the cam chain tensioners. My Rabbit is a 2008 with the improved ones. Hopefully, yours is a 2008 or 2009.


----------

